# Apple pay ne marche plus après changement batterie



## migotoda (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Après avoir changé la batterie de mon iPhone 7, je n'arrive plus à payer avec apple pay.
J'ai vérifié ma CB et tout est ok.
J'ai tout refait à zéro, je testerais demain.
D'où cela pourrait il venir ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2020)

C'est que tu as desactivé la protection de l'iPhone en l'ouvrant et en changeant un composant. Seul Apple peut réparer ça, mais comme la batterie n'est pas d"'origine, ils refuseront l'iPhone en réparation. 

Il va falloir apprendre a vivre sans Apple Pay ou acheter un nouvel iPhone.


----------



## MrTom (7 Novembre 2020)

Hello,
Où as-tu fait changer ta batterie ? Par Apple, par une boutique affiliée ?


----------



## migotoda (7 Novembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> C'est que tu as desactivé la protection de l'iPhone en l'ouvrant et en changeant un composant. Seul Apple peut réparer ça, mais comme la batterie n'est pas d"'origine, ils refuseront l'iPhone en réparation.
> 
> Il va falloir apprendre a vivre sans Apple Pay ou acheter un nouvel iPhone.


Waaaa à ce point ?
Merci pour ton retour. Je l'ai moi même changé mais je pensais avoir flingué la puce NFC .


----------



## migotoda (7 Novembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> Où as-tu fait changer ta batterie ? Par Apple, par une boutique affiliée ?


Salut, moi même


----------

